# Hair breakage in collar area



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Since Saber is 6 months old and was needing a bigger collar every month or so, I have been using cheap, $3 pet store nylon buckle collars on her. I have them tight enough not to slip over her ears (barely) so they are not tight or anything, but my kids and I noticed a definite area on her neck fur where the collars rub and apparently break off some fur. You can see sort of a line in the hair where the collar rubs.

What would you recommend I put on her to prevent this? I was going to wait til she is bigger/grown for a rolled leather collar (since I have seen folks here say that helps) but what about now? Is there a type that won't ruin her fur? I didn't want to keep a fur saver on her in the house, maybe just for walks. I saw a "tubular nylon" buckle collar for $10 on ray allen that claims it won't break fur. 

I do need to keep a collar on her even in the house because she is still a puppy and gets very excited when people knock, when kids are coming and going, when doors aare being opened etc and sometimes just playing, so I want something on her to grab if I need to, to prevent her from running out the door or to stop her from running around the house or jumping if need be. (She is pretty good about a sit stay or crate but still, we live in town and I want something to grab just in case).


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian has used flat leather collars and right now is on an ASTAT collar. But he is 10 months and is using a 2 inch collar....


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

For the past several months, I didn't have Panzer wear one at home for the reason of the broken/smashed down neck fur. I really love the way he looks without a collar. DH said I have my paranoias and his is that Panzer will make his way out the front door someday, which may be prevented if we have a collar to grab on to. And since the collar holds his tags, it's a reasonable concern. 

I just bought Panzer one from here:

Braided Leather Dog Collar & Leather Leash From Schafer Kennel

It's a 5/8" wide braided leather. The man who makes the collars says he can make them in any length/width you want. 5/8" is the thinnest I've found. The price was great - I think around $12 including shipping.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is long coated and I use a rolled leather collar for his tags and for training I use a fur saver. It's metal like a choke collar but with really big oblong links so the hair doesn't get broken


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If your dog is still growing, I'd suggest an adjustable collar rather than a buckle collar.

If you're worried about fur rubbing/breakage, I would recommend you get one of these collars
White Pine Outfitters - Welcome to White Pine Outfitters

The "Soft Snap" collars there are adjustable collars with a plastic snap but they are made from a special soft webbing with no seams to rub the dog's fur off. They were originally made for show dogs who need to not have a "ring around the collar". I use a 5/8" wide one for Bianca to wear around the house (when we go out I switch to her pretty 1.5" wide leather Paco Collar.)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you feel like doing some arts and crafts, lining the collar with satin or silk will reduce or eliminate the mechanical damage from the collars.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, guys! The soft snap looks like a great idea!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You could also make a cotton cover for the nylon collars. I think the weave and harshness of nylon both causes the hair breakage. 

I wouldn't use a braided leather collar myself, I think the braiding would trap hairs and cause breakage. This is the only braided leather type Id trust in a collar


----------

